# Adobe Audition 2.0 Aufnahme als mp3



## ditechracer (13. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir das Programm Adobe Audition 2.0 zugelegt. Ich komme auch mit allem klar.

Habe nur eine frage:


wenn ich in der Multitrack Ansicht etwas aufnehme wird dies direkt als *.wav gespeichert. Da es Mehrspurige Aufnahmen sind, ist es einfach viel zu kompliziert jede Aufnahme in mp3 umzuwandeln. Bei Audition 1.5 ging es ganz einfach einstellen das es automatisch in *.mp3 gespeichert wird.

Wie funktioniert das bei Audition 2.0?


Gruß Tim


----------

